# 🍄 crafting mush lamps!



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

hihi! finally got my most wanted diy so i figured i'd craft some for people to celebrate c: i'll only be providing mats. for the first five people because of my limited supply of shrooms! (tysm @justalittlemad for donating!!!)

payment : mats. [ clay (5), skinny mushroom (1) ] + 5 tbt per lamp! the lamps are customizable <3

*i'll ignore your request if you don't have any skinny mushrooms :c unfortunately i only have so many shrooms before i run out!


----------



## SarahSays (May 24, 2020)

Hey there! Congrats on getting the DIY! I would be so grateful to snag one  I can pay the tbt and give the clay as well!


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

SarahSays said:


> Hey there! Congrats on getting the DIY! I would be so grateful to snag one  I can pay the tbt and give the clay as well!


hi tysm i'm so happy haha :3 i can provide the clay, no worries! i'll let you know when i've crafted one ^^


----------



## lexa7 (May 24, 2020)

Congrats! I don't have a lot of TBT yet, but I can give you some clay!


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

aperez714 said:


> Congrats! I don't have a lot of TBT yet, but I can give you some clay!


ah i see you're new!! no worries, the clay is fine ^^


----------



## jessicat_197 (May 24, 2020)

Hi I could provide the clay and the tbt but do u still have some skinny mushrooms by any chance?


----------



## eHitman (May 24, 2020)

Hi would anyone be willing to sell me clay ?


----------



## jessicat_197 (May 24, 2020)

im in the northern hemisphere


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

jessicat_197 said:


> Hi I could provide the clay and the tbt but do u still have some skinny mushrooms by any chance?



yes!! how many are you looking for?


----------



## jessicat_197 (May 24, 2020)

seularin said:


> yes!! how many are you looking for?


oh yay ty! could I get maybe 10 or 15 depending how many u have


----------



## seularin (May 24, 2020)

jessicat_197 said:


> oh yay ty! could I get maybe 10 or 15 depending how many u have


i currently have eight but i'm planning on restocking later today!


----------



## jessicat_197 (May 24, 2020)

seularin said:


> i currently have eight but i'm planning on restocking later today!


ok sounds good just let me know when ur ready to trade or I would be perfectly fine with 8 whichever u prefer c:


----------



## justalittlemad (May 25, 2020)

I'm not online any more tonight but I'd be willing to donate mushrooms and clay I have for people to get some made if you'd be interested.


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

justalittlemad said:


> I'm not online any more tonight but I'd be willing to donate mushrooms and clay I have for people to get some made if you'd be interested.


omg really?? that's so sweet ty <33 just lmk when to trade when you're ready tomorrow then!!


----------



## justalittlemad (May 25, 2020)

seularin said:


> omg really?? that's so sweet ty <33 just lmk when to trade when you're ready tomorrow then!!


Well. I can not sleep. So if you would like to arrange it really quick, 29 skinny mushrooms and 60 clay that I can hand over.


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

justalittlemad said:


> Well. I can not sleep. So if you would like to arrange it really quick, 29 skinny mushrooms and 60 clay that I can hand over.


sorry for the late rep! we can now if you want to c:


----------



## justalittlemad (May 25, 2020)

seularin said:


> sorry for the late rep! we can now if you want to c:


I can do it really quick if you wanna give me a dodo code. I'll just pop over, drop them, and head back.


----------



## aiyana_theresa (May 25, 2020)

hi! can i have 2 or 3 lamps? or do you only give 1? i have the requirements


----------



## seularin (May 25, 2020)

aiyana_theresa said:


> hi! can i have 2 or 3 lamps? or do you only give 1? i have the requirements


yeah i can craft multiple! ^^ the fee applies to each lamp c:


----------



## aiyana_theresa (May 25, 2020)

seularin said:


> yeah i can craft multiple! ^^ the fee applies to each lamp c:


ok! it’s very late for me so i’ll get on sometime tomorrow. i will pm you!


----------



## mayormei (May 26, 2020)

Hii may i have 4 lamps?  i have the materials ready


----------



## seularin (May 26, 2020)

mayormei said:


> Hii may i have 4 lamps?  i have the materials ready


i'll pm u!


----------

